# Race Retro, Stonleigh Park, Coventry



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just booked our tickets for the 7th year running at this event, Some fantastic racing history on show with most of the classic racing cars from rally, f1, GT. Just wondering if any of the traders on here are going as it seriously lacks detailing supply stands.
Runs 26th/27th/28th Feb


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll be there hall3 stand 034 if I remember right. Will have Glare and other product for you all to buy at show prices!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Superb I'll make sure to call at the minibank on the way in


----------

